

Nvidia launches web-front for Tegra Zone, celebrates by giving away tablets - Garbage
http://androidandme.com/2011/08/news/nvidia-launches-web-front-for-tegra-zone-celebrates-by-giving-away-tablets/

======
bogadynamics
While reading the official rules, I noticed section six (DRAWING), has
something special for Canadian entrants:

SPECIAL NOTICE TO CANADIAN ENTRANTS: THE PERSON SELECTED RANDOMLY WILL BE
REQUIRED TO CORRECTLY ANSWER A MATHEMATICAL QUESTION INVOLVING AT LEAST FOUR
OPERATIONS THAT INVOLVE AT LEAST TWO DIGIT NUMBERS.

Assuming they limited the equation to whole numbers, I thought about what
combination of number and operation would result in the illusion of a quick
answer, but actually be very difficult (since most scientific-calculators
error after 10E999). I came up with: 10^10^10^10, which I believe equates to
10E1000, but would need confirmation.

10^10 = 10000000000

10^10^10 = 10000000000^10 = 10E100

10^10^10 = 10E100^10 = 10E1000

